
WHO calls for publication of the full details of the new avian flu virus - Slimy
http://arstechnica.com/science/news/2012/02/who-calls-for-publication-of-the-full-details-of-the-new-avian-flu-virus.ars
======
vonuebelgarten
I may sound a bit extremist here but, when talking of scientific literature,
the results _must_ be published. All modern science bases itself on results
being distributed, so other researches can validate or dismiss them.

May the terrorists du jour use those results? Of course, as they can also fund
its own research and duplicate them. Someone researching a vaccine or
treatment will depend on the publication of the results too, but the chance if
them being able to proceed their work without the publication is lower.

------
nyar
more bullshit from the bullshit factory

